# Will this be ok



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Would it be ok if my alpine buck breed my fainting goat she's smaller then him he's only ababy too this is his first year on the job born in April hears size comparison she's 4 has had 7 kids before
Sorry for the bad pictures the fainter is scared of me and my buck is always to close or moving to get a picture of not to mention always rubbing his stink on you. Thanks for the input


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

The black and white is marlin my buck the brown and white is the doe


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Neither of them look overly large. We've bred full grown Alpine to Doelings to kid in at 1 year (7-8 months).


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would not breed an Alpine buck to a Fainting doe -- fainters are smaller than Alpines, which would increase the chance of her having kids that are harder for her to deliver when the time comes. This is just my opinion, but I feel that if you mix breeds, the larger breed should always be the female, to protect her.  She would probably be okay, but I'm just cautious about those things.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I didn't want to breed them together I had her out of the pen but came home from school to her in it With him and the other alpines and now I think she's breed.  I was actually going to rent a buck from a friend so I would have pure fainters. But she's not coming back in heat again. So I think she's breed.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah, I gotcha. She will probably be okay -- I would have the vet on call for the delivery just in case. If she has twins or triplets she stands a better chance of having smaller babies.


----------



## Becka_ (Jan 3, 2014)

If you talk to your vet you can get a mismate shot (lutalyse) that will end the pregnancy. It can be given up to 3 months along and she will reabsorb the kids. I cannot recommend letting her carry them to term. It is too dangerous for the doe. On New Year's Eve I got an emergency call from a neighbor who has fainters. One of her does was kidding and the head was out but the legs were back. It took at least 45 minutes to get the kid out, the baby ended up dying in the process, the doe was so tiny in the hips that I couldn't get my hand in to retrieve any legs. I can't imagine if she had been bred to a larger goat, I may have lost the doe also. Sorry for the long post, I just want you to understand that it would be best to get the shot and wait for her to cycle again next mont and breed her to the buck you intended to in the first place.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Depending on how far along she is it could take much longer than that for her to return to normal cycles after aborting.


----------

